# Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?



## robsig12 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Eigenbau-Freaks hier im Forum.

Ist es möglich einen vernüftigen Vorfilter in einer 100 Liter Tonne unterzubringen. 
Wenn ja wie sollte der Aufbau aussehen, und wie sollte die Bestückung erfolgen.

Wahrscheinlich wäre da eine Art Druckfilterkonstuktion am besten, oder?

Durchfluss hätte ich mir so um die 6000 l/h vorgestellt.

Kann das klappen, oder wären die Reinigungsintervalle bei so einer kleinen Tonne als Vorfilter viel zu hoch?

Für Eure Antworten mit evtl. Skizzen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.:beeten


----------



## robsig12 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Also nicht möglich?


----------



## megaholli (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Robert,

6000l/h kannst Du noch mit einer Damenstrumpfhose filtern. Alle paar Tage, je nach Schmutzanfall wechseln/ausspülen und gut. 

Einfach über den Einlaufstutzen zeihen und mit einem Draht fixieren.

Es müssen auch keine Markenstrumpfhosen sein, einfach die billigsten nehmen, die Du finden kannst.

Ein Spaltsieb wie z.B. Compact Sieve wäre natürlich besser.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

hi
also ne feinstrumpfhose setzt sich zu schnell zu.
lass die lieber mal bei den damen.

wenns einfach und schnell gehen soll, könntest du nen hulahubreifen nehmen
ihn auf den tonnendurchmesser kürzen und darüber eine schwammmatte, sieb oder evtl. ein fliegengitter zwischen reifen und tonne klemmen.

ob das fliegengitter stabil genug ist weiß ich nicht.

war nur sone idee von mir.


----------



## robsig12 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Das mit dem Damenstrumpf sehe ich auch so.

Ich habe gerade einen Selbstbausiebfilter mit 250 my im Einsatz. Dieser muss min. 1x täglich besser 2x gereinigt werden. Ergebnis ist dadurch echt super,
ich dachte mir aber, wenn ich in eine 100 Litertonne so ca. 30 - 40 cm Matten gebe, diese auch den Zweck erfüllen könnten, und der Reinigungsinterval wenigstens alle 3-5 Tage dadurch erhöht wird.

Kann sowas funktionieren? Dachte an oben grobe Matten bis weiter untern dann die feineren Matten kommen. Natürlich ist mir wichtig, denke mit einem Notüberlauf oben dürfte nicht viel passieren? Von dieser kleinen Tonne wollte ich dann in eine 200 Liter Regentonne die mit __ Hel-X befüllt (als Biofilter) ist weiter gehen, und von dort in den Teich zurück. Wie gesagt bei einem Durchfluss von ca. 6000 l/h.


----------



## megaholli (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Dreck Robert in seinem 3,7m³ Teich hat, aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Strumpfhose und Schaumstoffmatte, würde ich immer die Strumpfhose nehmen.

Eine 100l Tonne hat doch nur 30-40 cm Durchmesser. So eine kleine Fläche kann sich in ein paar Stunden dichtsetzen und dann läuft der Filter über.

Eine Strumpfhose kann sich dehnen, die verstopft nicht so schnell. Außerdem ist die Feinfilterung um Welten besser, als grober Schaumstoff. Wenn der grobe Dreck nach kurzer Zeit aus dem Teich ist, wird sich der Reinigungsintervall sicher verlängern. Es ist auch einfacher eine Strumpfhose zu tauschen, als eine grobe Schaummatte zu reinigen. Die bekommt man ja kaum sauber.
Du merkst schon, ich stehe auf Strumpfhosen :smoki  (natürlich nur im Teich  oder an meiner Frau  )

Ein Hula Hup Reifen mit Fliegengitter bespannt ist vielleicht eine Grobschmutzabscheidung, als richtigen Vorfilter würde ich sowas aber nicht sehen.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Robert,



> Ich habe gerade einen Selbstbausiebfilter mit 250 my im Einsatz. Dieser muss min. 1x täglich besser 2x gereinigt werden. Ergebnis ist dadurch echt super



Mit dem Siebfilter klappt es doch anscheinend ganz gut. 

Und: 
Hiermit entfernst du den Dreck doch gleich aus dem System. 

Warum willst du das denn ändern 

Nur weil du 2x am Tag spülen musst??

Wäre hier nicht eine automatische Spülung angebrachter??

Ich will mir ja auch eine bauen, wenn ich denn endlich meine bestellten Düsen (Lieferschwierigkeiten) bekomme.....


Ich sag nur:
Never Change a running System!


----------



## robsig12 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hi Oli,

gebe Dir schon recht, aber der Reinigungsaufwand ist schon enorm. Dazu musst Du wissen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch einen Naturteich habe, und dadurch alleine durch Pflanzenreste ist mei Reinigungsaufwand ja höher.
Ich kann aber von keiner Urlaubsvertretung verlangen, 2x am Tag den Sieb zu reinigen....
Deshalb meine Überlegung, einen anderen Vorfilter zu bauen.


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hi,

ich weiss ja nicht, wie du deine Filtermatten reinigst, ein paar mal ausklopfen und abspülen, dann ist das erledigt, egal ob grobe oder feine Matten. Nach ner gewissen Zeit muss man Dinger eben entsorgen, bei den Preisen ist fast schon zu überlegen, ob man die überhaupt noch reinigen soll. Hab mindestens 15 Matten drin, und nie Probleme mit Verstopfen gehabt.
Ich hab in meinem Filter zusätzlich von einige Vliese eingebaut, die muss ich so ca alle 2Wochen tauschen. Das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.

Grüße vom Härtsfeld Marcus

Marcus


----------



## robsig12 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht, wie du deine Filtermatten reinigst, ein paar mal ausklopfen und abspülen, dann ist das erledigt, egal ob grobe oder feine Matten. Nach ner gewissen Zeit muss man Dinger eben entsorgen, bei den Preisen ist fast schon zu überlegen, ob man die überhaupt noch reinigen soll. Hab mindestens 15 Matten drin, und nie Probleme mit Verstopfen gehabt.
> Ich hab in meinem Filter zusätzlich von einige Vliese eingebaut, die muss ich so ca alle 2Wochen tauschen. Das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen.
> ...



Hi Marcus,
hast aber schon gelesen, das ich einen Siebfilter benutze, und auf Matten umsteigen möchte=


----------



## Umberto (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an die Eigenbau-Freaks hier im Forum.
> 
> ...



Hallo, mit geduld und lesen möglich siehe   http://www.teich-filter.eu/ ich selbst habe nach diesem Prinzip 400L Filter mit zwei Tonnen gebaut und reinige den grobfilter jedes Jahr und den feinfilter alle zwei Jahre und den mulm füll ich in eine andere Regentonne und giesse die Blumen damit.

Mfg Umberto


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo

ich hatte vor 2 Jahren ein Sieb in eine Regentonne gebaut und bin sehr zufrieden.
Wenn ich im Garten bin gehe ich einmal mit einem Spachtel drüber und sauber.
Sonst kein Aufwand.
Selbst wenn viel Schmutz durch Blüten ist der Aufwand 1 Minute verteilt 2x am Tag.
 

Gruß Ulla


----------



## robsig12 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Ulla,

hast Du einen Überlauf eingebaut? Was machst Du wenn du für 2 Wochen wegfährst? Nimmst Du dann die Zeit den Sieb raus? Gefällt mir übrigens, geht bei mir so nicht, da Tonne rund ist. Bei mir dann eher wie Jürgen beschrieben hat, mit Hulahupreifen.


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Ulla,... 

(trotz meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen uns!) hoffe du gibst mir trotzdem eine Antwort,....



> gehe ich einmal mit einem Spachtel drüber und sauber.


Dazu eine Frage,...

Die Spachtel "schneidet" doch den Dreck auf dem Sieb ab,...?

Hast du da keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem "abgeschnittenen" Dreck , der dann in die Filterung fällt,...!?

Ansonsten ist diese Idee für einer Vorfilterung sehr gut diese sollte Robert bevorzugen,...!
Robert,...das geht auch mit dem Reifen,...

schönes WE


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

hallo robisg

von dem siebfilter geht das Wasser per Schwerkraft in den Patronenfilter und von dort wieder per schwerkraft  unterirdisch sozusagen zum wasserfall ins biotop.von daher brauchts bei mir keinen überlauf.
pumpe habe ich nur vom IBC, in den BA und Skimmer reingehen, zum sieb.

@ herbi
du bist hier user-ich bin hier user. 

alle 4 monate etwa hole ich mal das sieb raus und  spritze es mit heißem wasser ab. bisher ( seit bau vor 2 jahren) hatte ich nie ein problem.

kürzlich habe ich mal beide filter (sieb-und patronen) mit abstand von 2 wochen  auseinandergenommen um zu reinigen. im siebfilter war am boden eine winzige menge. der patronenfilter hatte auf den rohren belag. allerdings waren die patronen nach 2 jahren  und einem extremen blütenstaub dieses jahr ziemlich verschmutzt.
war aber auch die erste reinigung seit bau.

grüße
ulla


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Robert, 

was super ist und leicht zu bauen ist ein schräges Doppelsieb
in einer quadratischen "Röhre". Das kannst du in eine eckige oder 
runde Tonne versenken. Einmal im monat ausleeren reicht.
Bin kein großer Skizzierer, aber ich glaube das Bild zeigt wies geht.

Die quadratische Röhre hab ich damals aus Plexi Platten gebaut
und mit 2 alu Profilen unten und einer runden Alustange oben
das Sieb in die Röhre gespannt. An den 2 Griffen kannst Du den 
ganzen "Korb" aus der Tonne ziehen. Der Zulauf von oben hab ich
drehbar gelagert, daß man den Korb aus der Tonne bekommt zum
entleeren. Wenn du die ganze Tonnentiefe nutzt hast Du 2 riesige 
schräge Siebe die sich von unten nach oben zusetzen und das
dauert ewig 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## herbi (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Andy,..

tolle Idee,...
Welches Sieb haste da hergenommen,...? ( Siebgewebe oder Blech)
War das Sieb auch in einem Rahmen,..?

Haste noch Fotos,...?


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

Hallo Herbi,

das war ein Siebgewebe, straff gespannt.
Mann konnte am Rand der schrägen auch
noch Profile anbringen, dann geht garantiert
nix gefiltertes mehr daneben.

Der Rahmen für das Sieb ist ja die quadratische Röhre.

Das Obere auf der Skizze kommt passgenau in das
Untere und wird an den 6 Endpunkten der Profile,
bzw. Alustange fest verschraubt.

Foto gibts leider keins, da ich inzwischen Teichintern filtere.

Das Teil ist halt genial, weil man praktisch 2 
dreieckige Auffangkörbe in Tonnentiefe erhält
die mit einmal ausleeren, kurz abspritzen
gereinigt sind und dann wieder praktisch fast
das halbe Tonnenvolumen an Schmodder etc.
aufnehmen können.

In der Tonne siehts so aus (Skizze unten).

Grundgedanke war eigentlich eine Kaffeefiltertüte,
nur auf den Kopf gestellt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

hallo
ich halte von den filtern von teich-filter.eu nichts.
habe das auch schonmal hier in einem fred (wie man einen filter nicht bauen sollte) beschrieben.

das system mit 2 sieben ist nicht neu, habe ich schon mal vor ein paar jahren
bei fa.sprick (heinrich) gesehen.

für den herkömlichen rechteckigen siebfilterkästen bringt er auch nicht viel,
weil das siebvolumen mit 2 sieben einen der länge nach angebrachten sieb
an filtervolumen nicht viel bringt.

bei einer tonne ist das natürlich anders.
durch die viel höhere länge als breite, ergibt sich natürlich durch 2 siebe eine
viel höhere siebfläche und ist reinigungsintervalle werden dadurch verkürzt.

der nachteil ist halt die größe und des siebfiters und die dadurch entstehende höhe die ich mit dem wasser überwinden muß.


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*



> durch die viel höhere länge als breite, ergibt sich natürlich durch 2 siebe eine
> viel höhere siebfläche und ist reinigungsintervalle werden dadurch verkürzt.



Hallo Jürgen,

die Reinigungsintervalle werden verkürzt ?
Die werden verlängert 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ist Vorfilterbau in 100 Liter Tonne möglich?*

hi


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> die Reinigungsintervalle werden verkürzt ?
> Die werden verlängert



klar, hatte ich eigentlich auch gemeint.lol

deswegen habe ich ja auch den da anghängt.

schönen sonntag noch.


----------

